# Conformation and other events?



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok, so this is a silly question and I may be a bit silly asking it, but...

Can a dog be a conformation dog AND a search and rescue dog at the same time? I know the golden is a versatile breed and can do agility, obedience, tracking, and such...but I wasn't sure if there were coat or health concerns or the concern for injury that would make the two incompatible at the same time. Sure, maybe a dog that got its championship and then trained for search and rescue.....

Are there any members on this forum who do search and rescue?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Check out this amazing dog, Robin(Am-Can Ch Nitro's Boy Wonder SDHF, BISS, TDI, CGC) . http://nitrogoldens.com/index.asp?ID=16


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Teller's father is both an Am/Can CH and also a full-time police dog: mostly mantrailing and narcotic work but also search and rescue training (I believe his specialty is avalanche stuff)...It is possible to be beautiful and smart 

As far as physical stuff - a breed CH should be a well put together dog - correct structure is also correct function - there was a discussion on this the other day. As for coat - a golden's coat should be manageable and wouldn't impact the dog's function...

Erica


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

LOL Beat me to it Jill!!!!! I love that dog!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

HA! Robin is AWESOME! I spent the weekend with Mary and Robin and some other pals at Sheree Farber's for the White River Specialty (and handled one of his babies for Mary) and Robin is an absolutely wonderful dog! He is a very successful working dog and obviously a successful show dog. I had SO much fun playing "Hide the Squirrel" with him. He's a HOOT!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Everyone beat me to it! Robin and Mary stayed here overnight when she came to pick up her puppy - he's one cool dog! Mary's pretty nice too.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow--he's so awesome! Ok, I kinda thought that they could do both, I just wasn't sure. Glad to see a dog that seems to have it all! How often does that happen?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Rigby did lure coursing and breed ring showing at the same time, and he won points with what are known as honorable scars... in other words, his injuries from coursing did not affect his show ring winning.


----------

